# Lang 60 owners!! (or equivalent)



## pinkmeat (Apr 23, 2009)

I am debating getting a Lang. I really only truly require the 48, but have hopes of making some extra cash and wonder about something like a 60.

My question is this:

Is a smoker as large as the 60 too big to smoke a small amount of food? Like it's not worth using something this size to do a couple butts and a chicken, or chicken and ribs for 8-10 people? 

What I don't want to do is scoop up a used 60 for less than a new 48 and then never feel like cooking on it since it's so large and may require more fuel to cook.

Thoughts? Comments? Thanks in advance...


----------



## alx (Apr 23, 2009)

.....................................


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 23, 2009)

The bigger the smoker the more fuel. That said I have an 84 and since I don't pay for wood I have no problem firing it up for a couple butts. If I was paying for every split of wood I'm sure I'd feel different about it.


----------



## bcfishman (Apr 23, 2009)

Go with the 60...

Uses a little more wood, but gets you through the smokes where youre cooking for a large crowd.


----------



## bbq ron (Apr 23, 2009)

i own a lang 60 mobile and love it. i am going to get into computations with it some day but right now i cook smaller portions of meat on it so i don't mind that it uses a little extera wood. i can say that it doesn't use that much wood after you grt her settled down to the temp your looking for. in turn i think that a lang 60 would be the perfect fit for you.
just my 2 cents worth


----------



## pinkmeat (Apr 23, 2009)

1)Do you do the whole process described on the website everytime you fire it up?
2)Do you use water in the pan while you cook, or just use that for cleanout purposes?
3)Does the 60 move around easily on level surfaces? I thought I saw somewhere that they [Langs] are just about perfectly balanced so you don't need to hook up to a trailer to move it around. What do ya'll say?

I too have free wood at this point. Oak out the wahzoo. Still have one 14" tree about 30ft long not even cut/split. Need to get it up though with all the rain we've had.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 23, 2009)

I go thru the process most of the time but only because my smoker is at camp and sits for months between uses.

I have never put water in my Lang while smoking.

I've got mine in the grass and dirt so I honestly don't know how well it rolls but I do know its heavy I use my Polaris Ranger to move it around


----------



## rio_grande (Apr 23, 2009)

I would have never guessed that Jerry,,,, But from eating some of his food I can say he definately has the procedure down!!

Normaly I would have said you got to use water,, but I am wondering now if that is necessary.


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll admit i am definately a Lang Wanna b. i have been drooling over them for the past year or so. i would definately go with the 60


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a Lang 48 and am pretty happy with that size. If you're even considering taking your smoke to a whole new volume, go with the 60 and don't look back. You'll love the thing!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 30, 2009)

The 60 is not too big, especially once the word gets out that you know how to cook Q with wood.



and just so ya know, no one uses a waterpan or water on the baffle of the Lang that I know of.


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW look at those ribs baby!!! good view capt. i have a question. do you start with splits and then go to the preburn, or is it splits all the way from the start? and what is your wood of choice?


----------



## bbq ron (Apr 30, 2009)

yes as far as moving it around, i have a pumatic tire on the front of trailer and think it helps to move it very easy.for water purposes, i do not use anything except to cleaning it out


----------



## pinkmeat (May 1, 2009)

Nice, I'm freakin pumped now! Did I mention I'm getting one this weekend?


----------



## capt dan (May 4, 2009)

I use oak for the fuel wood, and use apple and cherry for seasoning woods mainly. I also use mullberry and Flowering crab apple, and maple.

I don't pre-burn my wood, its not necessary for the Lang. Just make sure the wood is well seasoned and dry.


----------

